# 6.3c Slices



## ukdave0 (Jun 14, 2005)

I see them loaded on my HR10-250. Anyone slice them yet. Anyone know what has changed?


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

ukdave0 said:


> I see them loaded on my HR10-250. Anyone slice them yet. Anyone know what has changed?


I know they were having problems with the advanced program guide and had to revert back to the old version to stop the HR10 rebooting. It may will be the c version is to take care of this. But, I doubt D will every let anyone know.


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

I got them on both my boxes today. 432XX.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Everyone will get the slices at about the same time. When DirecTV authorizes the upgrade during a call is another thing.

I too have the slices, but am not connected to the phone line.


----------



## ukdave0 (Jun 14, 2005)

Just used Slicer to update to 6.3c. No problems, Telnet, FTP, TIVOWEBPLUS all working fine. Don't see any changes yet.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I wonder if the SD DirecTiVo's will also get updates to accomodate the guide data changes from DirecTV, since they were also affected by the last attempt by DirecTV to change the APG data?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

As I said, I will chime in on occasion:

These 6.3c slices are not to fix the issue with the "service" that was shut off a few weeks back. 99% sure these are the updates necessary for the changes to DayLight Savings


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> As I said, I will chime in on occasion:
> 
> These 6.3c slices are not to fix the issue with the "service" that was shut off a few weeks back. 99% sure these are the updates necessary for the changes to DayLight Savings


So will it be 6.3d or e that fixes the freezing and rebooting problems?


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

6.3c????????

I still don't even have 6.3b yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.3c is probably on your disk, waiting for authorization to install from a phone call.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> As I said, I will chime in on occasion:
> 
> These 6.3c slices are not to fix the issue with the "service" that was shut off a few weeks back. 99% sure these are the updates necessary for the changes to DayLight Savings


So, for those of us who are still running 3.1.5f and are not plugged in to a phone line (to avoid the various 6.3 problems), what happens come March 11 if we don't update to 6.3c? Will all our guides and recordings be off by one hour until early April?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

If 6.3c is for the DST change, I guess we have a pretty good idea of the window for authorizing units to install the new version: between now and March 11, 2007!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I have no idea why anyone would still be running 3.1.5f 

I have no problems at all with 6.3b ... folders rock. Speed rocks.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

beartrap said:


> So, for those of us who are still running 3.1.5f and are not plugged in to a phone line (to avoid the various 6.3 problems), what happens come March 11 if we don't update to 6.3c? Will all our guides and recordings be off by one hour until early April?


I am not sure, what the effects will be... Other then TiVo software had to be updated for the change in DST.

Okay... back to my cave.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> I have no idea why anyone would still be running 3.1.5f


Then you must have been living under a rock for the past few months. I upgraded to 6.3 when it first came out and quickly grew tired of the extended audio dropouts. I reverted back to 3.1.5f on all three of my HDTivos to avoid the dropout issue, among other problems. Since then, 6.3a and 6.3b were released and problems were still being reported by numerous HDTivo owners. 6.3a only fixed the 72.5/94.5 satellite issue while 6.3b supposedly fixed the dropout problem. I already got screwed over by the 6.3 update and decided to wait until the dust settled before updating to the current version. It seems that the current version is constantly changing as of late so I'd rather have a working HDTivo than play Guinea Pig for DTV and Tivo until they get everything sorted out.

While 6.3b appears to be somewhat stable, 6.3c has just been released so it's another case of wait and see what happens. The faster menus and folders aren't enough to overcome the problems associated with the recent updates, IMHO. My HDTivos have been working just fine without adding unwanted problems into the mix. I'm sure that anyone else that still has their HDTivos at 3.1.5f feels the same way. I see no reason to update until DTV and Tivo get the bugs out completely, which they apparently have not done yet, else why would we be getting 6.3c?


----------



## DavidO (Sep 7, 2000)

So, is there a DST update for SD DirecTivo's?


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

I also applied the 6.3c software update using Slicer and then enabled the backdoor, 30 sec. skip & HMO/HME updates to tivoapp exactly as instructed for 6.3b and can testify that it is all working well on my HR10-250.

YMMV.  

Mike


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

captain_video said:


> Then you must have been living under a rock for the past few months. I upgraded to 6.3 when it first came out and quickly grew tired of the extended audio dropouts. I reverted back to 3.1.5f on all three of my HDTivos to avoid the dropout issue, among other problems. Since then, 6.3a and 6.3b were released and problems were still being reported by numerous HDTivo owners. 6.3a only fixed the 72.5/94.5 satellite issue while 6.3b supposedly fixed the dropout problem. I already got screwed over by the 6.3 update and decided to wait until the dust settled before updating to the current version. It seems that the current version is constantly changing as of late so I'd rather have a working HDTivo than play Guinea Pig for DTV and Tivo until they get everything sorted out.
> 
> While 6.3b appears to be somewhat stable, 6.3c has just been released so it's another case of wait and see what happens. The faster menus and folders aren't enough to overcome the problems associated with the recent updates, IMHO. My HDTivos have been working just fine without adding unwanted problems into the mix. I'm sure that anyone else that still has their HDTivos at 3.1.5f feels the same way. I see no reason to update until DTV and Tivo get the bugs out completely, which they apparently have not done yet, else why would we be getting 6.3c?


I had problems with 6.3b until they turned the service off that was causing the problems. Not a single audio dropout or missed recording since.

Maybe you've been living under the rock the last few weeks. 

Oh, and 6.3c is, according to Earl in this same thread, a fix for the new daylight savings time dates.

Methinks you may see problems in a few weeks with 3.1....


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

phillybill, I have 3.5 no letter. I have it hacked so I dont get nagging phone messages, I can check the incoming video quality, and I have it networked so I can access it with my computer.
I am very happy with it having never had even one issue. I dont want folders and it really is not slow compared to my other 6.3b unit. Also, it was not easy for me to hack it so I dont want to mess with it. DST may get me to change my mind though, we shall see.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Don't care for the slow channel changing speed and blue banner flash with 6.3b. It feels like they have messed with OTA function and quality to obtain other improvements.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> I am not sure, what the effects will be... Other then TiVo software had to be updated for the change in DST.
> 
> Okay... back to my cave.


Unless the HR10 handles DAYLIGHT SAVING TIME different than the SD DirecTiVos, none of which have a change for the new DST; I doubt that this is a change for DST.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

I also doubt it. Congress changed DST a long time ago. If a change was needed it could have been put into the original 6.3. I always thought the time was received from the satellite based on your zip code. When the time changes they can update it automatically.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> As I said, I will chime in on occasion:
> 
> These 6.3c slices are not to fix the issue with the "service" that was shut off a few weeks back. 99% sure these are the updates necessary for the changes to DayLight Savings


With all due respect, Earl, I don't believe it is, for a few reasons:

1. TIVO updating its software to the standalone boxes (referenced in a post by you above) is a bit different from DTIVOs.

2. DTIVOs get their guide/clock settings from the datastream. A 2-bit value on the access card controls one's time zone and DST. This is how DTV was able to through the years have the correct settings for all the variations in time changes, including the weird situations in Indiana, Arizona, and other places.

3. If this _was _ DST-related, why only the HR10-250s? What about all the other DTIVOs out there, especially the millions of Series 1 and 2 SD DTIVOs? Most especially the Hughes Series 2 SD models? As you know, the HR10-250 is a Hughes model and the closest model to the Hughes SD DTIVOs.

Of course, I could be totally wrong about all this, but based on a few factors, including what a DTV programmer I know told me, I'm not thinking this is just DST-related updating.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I just installed 6.3c manually via the Slicer. This was an upgrade from 6.3b. No problem.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Can someone out there make the slices available? I'm impatient and for some reason my box hasn't pulled down the slices...


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

ukdave0 said:


> Just used Slicer to update to 6.3c. No problems, Telnet, FTP, TIVOWEBPLUS all working fine. Don't see any changes yet.





> _Originally posted by *kkluba*_
> I just installed 6.3c manually via the Slicer. This was an upgrade from 6.3b. No problem.


When you guys used Slicer, upon finishing, did you run *sh var-symlinks.sh* as Slicer recommends? Just curious.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

My question is, why would there ever be a need to upgrade the software for anything related to DST? There is no way to adjust the date and time at the Tivo end of things since that info is downloaded with the guide data. As some have already indicated, if this update is DST related then we should see a similar update for all models of Tivos and not just the HDTivo.



> I had problems with 6.3b until they turned the service off that was causing the problems. Not a single audio dropout or missed recording since.
> 
> Maybe you've been living under the rock the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems since I reverted back to 3.1.5f. I've been following as many of the threads about 6.3x as I can stand, so I've hardly been the one under the rock.  See my observations above regarding the so-called DST update. I doubt that 3.1.5f will be affected by the DST date change based on what I indicated. I have already upgraded one of my HDTivos to 6.3c and the rest will follow suit shortly, assuming I see no problems with the update. It will all become moot for me anyway since I'll be getting FIOS installed in less than two weeks and all of the current DTV headaches will be a thing of the past.


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> When you guys used Slicer, upon finishing, did you run *sh var-symlinks.sh* as Slicer recommends? Just curious.


I did not because I've never seen Slicer recommend that. I just went and looked through the Slicer documentation on PTVUpgrade's site and didn't see it. I've used Slicer 3 times now to upgrade software on the HR10-250 and don't recall seeing it during the process. Where does Slicer recommend this? Just curious too.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

In its accompanying instructions. See attached.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

captain_video said:


> My question is, why would there ever be a need to upgrade the software for anything related to DST? There is no way to adjust the date and time at the Tivo end of things since that info is downloaded with the guide data. As some have already indicated, if this update is DST related then we should see a similar update for all models of Tivos and not just the HDTivo.
> 
> I haven't had any problems since I reverted back to 3.1.5f. I've been following as many of the threads about 6.3x as I can stand, so I've hardly been the one under the rock.  See my observations above regarding the so-called DST update. I doubt that 3.1.5f will be affected by the DST date change based on what I indicated. I have already upgraded one of my HDTivos to 6.3c and the rest will follow suit shortly, assuming I see no problems with the update. It will all become moot for me anyway since I'll be getting FIOS installed in less than two weeks and all of the current DTV headaches will be a thing of the past.


Captain, I've stated my explanation of this several times already here and in the DBS Talk forum. There should be _no _ reason why this upgrade is due to DST.

I'm seriously considering NOT installing 6.3c until after March 11th just to see.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> When you guys used Slicer, upon finishing, did you run *sh var-symlinks.sh* as Slicer recommends? Just curious.


I didn't run that. What is it for? I followed these instructions:

http://www.*************.com/articl.../;jsessionid=E659C6DD1783A5BEB366A0989816D9FC

That link is to dvr playground..


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> In its accompanying instructions. See attached.


Interesting.

I guess to answer your question then, no I did not run that. And I don't have an /enhancements directory on my HR10 either. All of my "hacks" were obtained from PTVUpgrade - perhaps that applies to a "Zipper'd" drive and its associated hacks?

Mike


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, Earl, I don't believe it is, for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. TIVO updating its software to the standalone boxes (referenced in a post by you above) is a bit different from DTIVOs.
> 
> ...


Well, if D* would just let people know what was in the SW like they do over at DBStalk for all the HR20 releases, there would be no doubt. I wonder why they handle things so differently?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, Earl, I don't believe it is, for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. TIVO updating its software to the standalone boxes (referenced in a post by you above) is a bit different from DTIVOs.
> 
> ...


I really just need to stick to my guns and not post.... but any who.

1) You do understand that the architecture of the DTivos are nearly IDENTICAL to those of the SA's... except for for the inclusion of the dssapp . So most issues affecting the SA's will have an impact in the DTivos...

2) You are right... that is how DirecTV handles their time on their systems... However, as pointed out in #1... the DTiVos are just SA's with additions.. So if there is something in the core TiVo software that needs to be updated, even if it is to "turn it off it's handling of time"

3) What is today's date? Are we to DST yet ? And even so, why did they update the Series 1's a while back... maybe they included the DST in there? All I can tell you what has been posted in the "techknow" forums at forums.directv.com

Litzdog, Greywolf, and a few others have access to the EXACT same information that I posted here.

As for a DTV programmer... they don't work on the TiVo software, nor do they have access to the source code. So unles he is a TiVo, Inc employee working on the DTV aspects of the box....


----------



## DavidO (Sep 7, 2000)

Tivo Inc. has been looking at the DST change for lots of products, including the S1 and S2 DirecTivos.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Can somebody post the slices, none of the updates ever seem to show up on mine...I loaded the slices to get to 6.3b after waiting forever on them...Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I really just need to stick to my guns and not post.... but any who.
> 
> 1) You do understand that the architecture of the DTivos are nearly IDENTICAL to those of the SA's... except for for the inclusion of the dssapp . So most issues affecting the SA's will have an impact in the DTivos...
> 
> ...


Well, as I said, I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time, either. 

BTW, I have a Sony T60, a Series 1, and it hasn't been updated in years.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You guys can conjecture all you want. I will go with Earl's data since he has been right so often and I will go with what Tivo Jerry said about DST in the other thread.

The one thing anyone is missing when they say the time data just comes down from the satellite is how the Tivo handles conflicts when 1:15 am occurs twice in the same night (not so much a problem with spring forward....). Of if a 2.5 hour show really is really only 90 minutes, do you get a "partial" recording report.

May not be the end of everything but it is something.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, as I said, I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time, either.
> 
> BTW, I have a Sony T60, a Series 1, and it hasn't been updated in years.


My SAT-T60 series 1 received an update sometime within the last year or so (can't remember exactly when). Some things sped up a bit, but otherwise I don't remember any functional differences.

Is your SAT-T60 connected via phone line or otherwise?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

For what it's worth, most Microsoft products are getting hot fix patches for the DST change. Even where it seems illogical that fixes would be necessary.

I'd go with Earl's info... he is usually right on the mark.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> My SAT-T60 series 1 received an update sometime within the last year or so (can't remember exactly when). Some things sped up a bit, but otherwise I don't remember any functional differences.
> 
> Is your SAT-T60 connected via phone line or otherwise?


Actually, no. It's a fully hacked T60 and not connected to a phone line.

I wonder if there'll ever be some sort of "patch" for DST for all the SD DTIVOs.


----------



## jimsbigpp (Jan 9, 2007)

has anyone had problems with their receiver restarting for no reason recently? i have an directv tivo dvr without the 6.3 upgrade. i can't seem to complete the phone call to get the new software with my fios service and verizon voip.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

6.3c was installed last night.


----------



## hakamarob (May 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> As I said, I will chime in on occasion:
> 
> These 6.3c slices are not to fix the issue with the "service" that was shut off a few weeks back. 99% sure these are the updates necessary for the changes to DayLight Savings


what "service" would that be?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Litzdog, Greywolf, and a few others have access to the EXACT same information that I posted here.


Yep. 6.3c handles the DST update. Whether it does anything else was not mentioned but my HR10's been a bit flakey since 6.3 so I hope so.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

DeWitt said:


> For what it's worth, most Microsoft products are getting hot fix patches for the DST change. Even where it seems illogical that fixes would be necessary....


Their website has patches for XP, Exchange Server, and 2003 Server, but I haven't seen anything for win2k or NT. If you have, please provide a link  . TIA


----------

